# Captain's Log....Stardate:



## Kimber (Feb 2, 2005)

02/02/2005--"Begin each day as if it were on purpose."

Thought it might be good to finally start keeping my training journal on here so I could get suggestions/advice from people....and so I always know where its at as I seem to be losing my current one at least once a week.

Workout:  Back and Shoulders
    Deadlifts  3 sets 6/6/5           Bent Rows  3 sets 5/4/4
    Lat Pulls  2 sets 6/5/5           Seated Row  2 sets 5/5/4
    Military 2 sets 6/6/4              Reverse Flyes 3 sets 6/6/5
    Lat. Raises  2 sets 6/5/4

Cardio:  TM 30 min (20 min int)

Diet:  High Carb (God Bless High Carb Day)
M1: 3 white/1 whole egg, 2 WW bread, apple, coffee
M2: tuna, oats, apple, flax oil
M3:  whey/water, dt. cherry pepsi
M4:  PWO whey water, apple
M5:  swt tato, steak, salad
M6:  tuna, mustard

Totals: 1700 cals   193P/153C/37F (this doesn't include flax oil)
                           48%/31%/21%

Note to self:  you don't like oats with pb and chocolate whey....no matter how good it sounds in theory.

Been carb cycling for about 2 weeks, already dropped a size which is a lovely change from that $*&^&(^ plateau I was hanging out on all last month.  Need to check BF and weigh-in this weekend.  I don't think I'm eating enough cals, even on high carb day the diet here is a good example of what I usually eat and its still below my maintenance level (supposedly 2200 but I don't buy it...I gain like a pound a week and feel like poo if I eat that much).  This is working, ain't broke/don't fix it.

Q:  Do I need more carb in PWO meal even though M5 is an hour after?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Lookin good, Kimber.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

Everything looks solid Kimber! Good luck.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

02/03/2005-- Thanks MonStar!

Note for yesterday--did 3 sets of all, apparently I can't type.  Let's see, feeling good today, my shoulders are sore, back's not yet.  Need to do some rotator cuff work tonight, my subscap is sore as hell.

Workout:  Bis, Tris and Abs
BB Curl 2 x 6...........CG Bench 2 x 6
DB Curl 3 x 6/5/5......Skull Crusher 2 x 6/6/5
Conc. Curl 2 x 6/4......Kickback 3 x 5
Side Bridges 2 x 10 ea side., Ab Bootcamp 3x

Cardio:  None

Diet:  Low Carb

M1-oats, apple, 3/1 eggs, flax oil, coffee
M2-tuna, oats, apple, salad
M3-whey (1)/water
M4-tuna, dt cherry pepsi
M5-PWO whey (1)/water, apple
M6-steak, salad (mmmm, steak)
Totals: 1510 cals:  192gP/111gC/37gF=53%/25%/23%

I don't sleep well on high carb days...wonder why that is?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, I am a cranky bitch today.  And its only low carb day....tomorrow could get ugly! BUT, I changed my avi from supergirl to kool-aid guy cuz she was all squidgy and blurry.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Wow, I am a cranky bitch today.  And its only low carb day....tomorrow could get ugly! BUT, I changed my avi from supergirl to kool-aid guy cuz she was all squidgy and blurry.


 I liked Supergirl (thought you were a Flex fan or something.)  But your new avi makes me say...OH YEAH!!!

 I think it's interesting you don't sleep well on high carb days.  Ususally if I eat high carbs I'm so sluggish I can't stay awake.  You aren't getting all your carbs in Red Bull are you?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea, I liked SuperGirl too but I couldn't find a good one....my super hero complex will have to wait!  

 I don't know what the deal is but the last 3 weeks after a high carb day I toss and turn all night....sucks cuz I love me my high carbs! 

 Red Bull doesn't come without vodka and that's not on the list!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 4, 2005)

02/04/05--No Carb Day
Slept like ass again last night--kimmy need sleepy--but oddly, my mood has improved considerably from yesterday.  Maybe it was guilt...I cheated...I had 2 pieces of whole grain toast with natty pb with my last meal when it was supposed to be a no carb one.  Sinner!  I love that my cheating now involves healthy foods in limited quanities.  For some reason, my adductors are the only things sore on my body....I haven't done anything to explain that one, they were probably feeling left out or something.  

Workout--OFF
Cardio--30 min TM w/ intervals for 20
Diet--
M1--3/1 eggs
M2--tuna, salad
M3--tuna, whey/water
M4--whey/water
M5--steak, salad
M6--3/1 eggs, deer sausage (too high fat, but don't want to waste it--and its yummy)

Totals:1400 cals: 204gP/22gC/55gF=59%/5%/36%


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought your numbers looked off, and your fat levels too high, then I actually read it and saw the tuna + no carbs.  Looks good!  Sorry to have doubted you...


----------



## Kimber (Feb 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to have doubted you...


That's okay, just don't let it happen again!  Seriously, please--any advice, improvements, suggestions welcome---I'm new to this carb cycling thing!  Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 7, 2005)

Weekend was good, will post macros tomorrow since I haven't done them yet.  Today is low carb day and leg day...the two don't really go together but that's the way they fall.  

Today's Diet:
M1:  oats, whey (2 scoops)
M2:  oats, tuna
M3:  whey (2 scoops)--should have a carb here pre-WO but didn't pack it
M4:  PWO whey, apple with tuna and oats an hour later
M5:  tuna

NEED TO BUY GROCERIES!

Workout:  Legs (the plan--we'll see if I hit 6 on all of these)
Front Squats 2 x 6
Leg Press 3 x 6
Leg Curl 2 x 6
SLDL 3 x 6


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> M1:  oats, whey (2 scoops)
> M2:  oats, tuna
> M3:  whey (2 scoops)--should have a carb here pre-WO but didn't pack it
> M4:  PWO whey, apple with tuna and oats an hour later
> ...


 What flavor whey are you using in your oats?  I've bounced between choc, vanilla and strawberry, but am using banana creme right now and it is by far the best I've tried.

 Leg plan looks good.  Is there a reason you chose SLDs instead of leg curls?  Just curious...


----------



## Kimber (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Pylon--I drink the whey (choc or van) because putting it in my oatmeal is bad...texture issues all over the place!  Don't really know why but its just safer if I don't mix the two!  I do SLDL's and leg curls both on leg day, but actually if I had to choose, I'd definitely stick with SLD's because they're more fun (its odd the things that are "fun" to me these days).  Thanks for checking on me, I appreciate the insight!

Let's see, I'm a bit behind...Yesterday was OFF for weights and cardio...and I ate a couple pieces of pizza--SINNER!  So, today is Chest and probably run a few miles cuz I'm feeling lazy.

Workout:  Chest (& Calves & Abs)
BB Bench  3 x 6
DB Incline 3 x 5
Flat Flyes 2 x 6
Gastroc 3 x 5
Soleus 3 x 5
Ab Bootcamp x 3

Diet:  Low Carb Day
M1:  oats and whey (2)
M2:  oats and tuna 
M3:  whey and apple
M4:  PWO whey and apple with chicken, salad, oats 1 hr later
M5:  tuna

Totals:  1550 cals:  241g P/107g C/24 g F=63%/23%/14%
Need to do better about eating more carbs on low carb day and a bit less protein (maybe--don't care).  I feel like shit after that pizza last night so I'm going low-no-low-high this week instead of low-no-high-low, that'll also put high day on Saturday when I'll be out of town.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 10, 2005)

02/10/2005--yesterday was great!!  Really good workout.  Decided to run a 5K this weekend with a couple friends, I love that I can do that spur of the moment now without it being a big deal....a couple months ago, I was dying after 2 miles!  I hate cardio.

Today's plan...back/shoulders and cardio with no carbs--I hate lifting on no carb day but it has to be done!

Lat Pulls  3 x 6
Seated Rows 3 x 6
Deadlifts 2 x 6 (these could hurt, I'm still a LITTLE sore from leg day)
Bent Over Rows 2 x 6
Military 2 x 6
Lateral Raises 3 x 6
Reverse Flyes 2 x 6 (I hate these)

No Carb Day
M1 2 scoops whey, coffee
M2 tuna, salad
M3 2 scoops whey (pre-Wo)
M4 1 scoop whey (post) followed by steak and salad an hour later
M5 tuna

Totals: 1370 cals:  247g P/23g C/39g F=70%/5%/25%


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll bet the pizza killed you!  One thing I've noticed is that once youkeep your diet clean for a month or two, eating junk will just about make you hurl.  Helps keep you honest, though!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 15, 2005)

02/15/2005--been out with the flu all weekend, no workouts, very little food....yuck!  Maybe I can convince myself that pizza gives me the flu so I don't crave it anymore.  

Pylon--yea, the pizza made me feel horrible!  After a meal like that, I just want to eat salad and tuna for the next week.

Workout= Chest
BB Bench 3 x 6
DB Flyes 3 x 6
Incline DB 3 x 6
Gastroc/Abs (on fitball)

Cardio= 30 min w/ intervals, HR @ 80-85%

Diet= P/C with every meal this week, restart carb cycling on Monday
M1=whey (1+1/2), oats
M2=tuna, oats, salad
M3=whey (1), apple
M4=whey (2=PWO), apple
M5=chicken, oats, salad

Totals=1500 cals, 212g P/130g C/24g F=57%/29%/15% (not including fish oil caps)
Need to get off this whey kick that I'm on and start eating eggs with M1 again.  Only using whey for pre/post WO meals from now on....this should help balance out my macros a bit.  Eat more of a 40/40/20 unless I'm carb cycling.

Finally feeling good again today.  Love that!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back to the land of the living!  I was down with the flu last week, so I feel your pain.  Good w/o.  Keep it up!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 16, 2005)

Pylon--hey!  Hope you're all better, the flu sucks!   

02/16/2005: Chest was good last night, went up on bench. Inclines and Flyes feel like I could go heavier but my wrists and forearms feel weak. 

Bench=75/6, 85/4, 85/4
Incline=25/6 x 3
Flyes=15/6, 20/6, 20/5
Ab Vacuum, Side Bridges and ball crunches (didn't do calves  )

Diet: Totals: 1540 Cals: 202gP/127gC/27gF (not including fish oil caps)
M1: oats, eggs (2/1)--add an extra 50g C here? 
M2: oats, tuna, salad, apple
M3: whey, apple (pre-WO)
M4: whey, apple (PWO) with chicken, salad, oats an hour later
M5: tuna

Tonight's WO= Back & Shoulders   No Cardio.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Lookin good there, kid.  Stay strong!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

Make-up:  02/17/2005

Workout=Back & Shoulders
Lat Pulls 4 x 10/6/6/6 @ #6/9/10/10
Seated Rows 3 x 6/6/6 @ #9/10/10
Bent Rows 3 x 5 @ 60
Lat Raises 3 x 6/6/4 @ 15/15/20--need a 17# DB
DB Military 3 x 5 @ 25/30/30--HATE this exercise
Reverse Flyes 3 x 5 @ 10/10/10--need 12#, feel like I do these weird

WO was great, a lot of energy...shoulders are really sore, probably need to do a bit more RC stabilizing.

Diet:  Totals:  1421:  200gP/108gC/29gF=56/26/18%

Friday, 02/18/2005
Workout=Bis/Tris/Abs w/ cardio HIIT
BB Curls
DB Curls
Conc Curls
Kickbacks
Pushdowns
SkullCrushers

Diet: Total:  1458:  188gP/96gC/42gF=52/23/26%--kept it pretty light the last few days cuz tomorrow is going to be a "refeed", probably a lot of carbs since I have no control over the food this weekend.

M1: eggs (2/1), whey, SF syrup, oats
M2: same
M3: whey, forgot my fruit
M4: buffalo chicken salad
M5: see meal 1

This week has been great, I'm feeling good, the scale dropped a couple more and the calipers are moving in the right direction.  Every day is a little closer to my goals.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2005)

So the carb cycle is working well?  I don't pay too much attention to them, other than % of cals, so this is something I may look at in the near future...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Do you find Carb cycling confusing? BTW, Nice lookin journal!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon--yea, I really like it. Last week I just ate "normally" cuz I was still a little wonky from being sick, but this week is cycling again. From everything I've read about it, its the fastest way to lose weight without crashing and so far its working quite well. No carb days can leave me a bit cranky, but its a really easy lifestyle for me.  

Archangel--not at all--the Twin Peaks link spells it all out, and the people here are great about answering questions! The only confusing thing is remembering what day I'm on!  

Make-up--Sunday: Totals: 1700 cals: 142P:199C:43F=33%/44%/23%=High Carb
Didn't get in quite enough protein  , but it was close and I didn't lift, just cardio.

Monday: Weights=legs; Cardio=TM HIIT 30
Legs:
Leg Press 3 x 6
Lunges 3 x 6
Lying Leg Curls 3 x 6
SLDL 3 x 6
Calf Raises 3 x 6

Diet: Totals: 1450 cals: 143P/142C/39F=39%/36%/24%=Low Carb Day--again, not enough protein, but just realized I forgot to add my post WO whey so its fine, just didn't recalc.  should be closer to 1550 cals and 166g P.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Lookin Good, thanks for the info, will definately have to check it out!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

I might think about cycling at some point, but since I eat the same thing alomst every day, I really enjoy not having to think about food.  I'm funny that way.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I might think about cycling at some point, but since I eat the same thing alomst every day, I really enjoy not having to think about food.  I'm funny that way.


I hear ya there Brother!!!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, it makes life so simple eating the same things every day--really that hasn't changed much for me with cycling--the foods the same just + or - the carb part of it. Let me know if you guys try it, I want to know how it works for you! Are either of you doing an ECA/ECY stack right now?

02/22/2005--off day/no carb 

diet= Totals: 1435 cals, 222gP/45gC/44gF=62%/11%/27%
Much better--plenty of protein, kept the carbs very low. 

Have had a really bad headache since last night, thought it might be caffeine since I didn't have my coffee yesterday but its still here and I've had two cups this morning. Other than that, i feel great! I've decided to change cardio to 3 days a week of HIIT for 30 min, but add a day of longer, slower because I'm running a few 5K's this spring and would like to at least make a decent showing of it.

Pylon, Archangel--how is MaxOT different from HIIT? Oh, and thanks for stopping by, I appreciate the support!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Yea, it makes life so simple eating the same things every day--really that hasn't changed much for me with cycling--the foods the same just + or - the carb part of it. Let me know if you guys try it, I want to know how it works for you! Are either of you doing an ECA/ECY stack right now?
> 
> Pylon, Archangel--how is MaxOT different from HIIT?


 I am not doing a stack, but plan to start one in the next couple of weeks.  Are you on one?  How do you like it?

 MaxOT is going full throttle for 16 minutes rather than intervals.  The idea is to leave everything you have on the machine, and to leave a little more each time.  I like it a lot, mostly because it's a great w/o and takes less time.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 22, 2005)

Is the 16 minutes a set time or do you start out as hard as you can for as long as you can?  Warm-up then 16 min/warm-up included in the 16 min/no warmup?  sounds like a masochistic sort of fun!  i think I'll try it tonight.

As for the ECY, I was thinking of starting but wanted to use Vasopro and BulkNutrition is out.  Wasn't sure what else to use.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Is the 16 minutes a set time or do you start out as hard as you can for as long as you can? Warm-up then 16 min/warm-up included in the 16 min/no warmup? sounds like a masochistic sort of fun! i think I'll try it tonight.
> 
> As for the ECY, I was thinking of starting but wanted to use Vasopro and BulkNutrition is out. Wasn't sure what else to use. Any thoughts?


 I do 4 minutes of warmup, so it makes an even 20.  It can be a killer.  I usually go from warmup to a level I know I can't handle to whole time.  After a couple of minutes, I'll scale back if I need to.  The key is all out exertion.  No pacing, and if you feel like you are catching your breath, speed up or up the level.

 I have no idea on the stack.  Sorry.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I do 4 minutes of warmup, so it makes an even 20.  It can be a killer.  I usually go from warmup to a level I know I can't handle to whole time.  After a couple of minutes, I'll scale back if I need to.  The key is all out exertion.  No pacing, and if you feel like you are catching your breath, speed up or up the level.


Excellently put Brother Pylon!!!   


If done right, you might get the feeling of   


 
I like to cycle between HIIT and MaxOT, kinda gives you a breather periodically.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If done right, you might get the feeling of
> 
> *Excellent--nothing like cardio that can make you feel like   in 20 minutes or less!*
> 
> ...


Which one exactly is the "breather"? 

This will be me tomorrow:  ...I'm off to the gym!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 23, 2005)

02/23/2005--MaxOT last night....that was interesting.  I'm sure the people at my gym thought I was nuts....hop on a treadmill and run like a crazy person for less than 20 minutes and go home.  It was good, definitely going to become a regular addition.

WO=Chest  3 x 6
BB flat BP
DB incline 
DB flyes

Cardio=MaxOT (yes again, I like it)

Diet=1820cals: 195gP/185gC/35gF=42%/40%/18%=High
M1:  eggs, whey, oats, apple
M2:  same
M3:  whey, apple, oats
M4:  whey, oats, apple (PWO)
M5:  chicken, salad
M6:  tuna

Pretty good macros today--plenty of protein and the carbs are about equal--just what I was going for.  My new favorite food....mix 1/4 carton egg beaters with 3 Tbs of vanilla whey and some cinnamon....make it like a pancake.  It tastes like french toast with the texture of a pancake and its pure protein!  Great thing on a no carb day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello, Glad you like the MaxOT!!! I think HITT cardio gives you a little breather in that you don't go full out the whole time!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good time with it!  I love getting my cardio out of the way, so I'm a real fan of MaxOT.  Be carefull you don't wear out and fall down on the treadmill!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 24, 2005)

Pylon--I'm so clumsy that's a distinct possibility every time I get within 10 feet of that thing....I like living life on the wild side   . I'm still experimenting to find a speed I can do the whole time so I can adjust from there.

Archangel--yea, I definitely understand why HIIT is the "breather"--until 2 days ago, i thought HIIT was tough, and it is, but MaxOT is a whole new level of mental focus for me. I hope it makes my HIIT tomorrow seem a lot easier!  

Last night--changed my bench form to follow the article in Mudge's signature. It still feels funny and I  seem to forget one part or another, but its good. Very comfortable, no stress on the shoulders. If I can get a spot next week, I'll add another 10.

Bench=3 x 6/5/4 @ 75/85/85
DB Incline=3 x 6 @ 25 (30's next time)
Flat Flyes=3 x 6/5/5@ 15/20/20
Push Ups=25

Today: off (work late)

Diet: 1520cals: 191gP/130gC/33gF=51%/29%/20%=Low carb
M1: whey (got up late, no time for breaky  )
M2: tuna, oats, salad, apple
M3: whey, oats, apple
M4: eggs, whey, oats, apple
M5: tuna, salad

Again, not bad. could probably take a few more carbs but since no WO I'm not worried about it.  Trying to stay pretty strict this week.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Lookin good there, kid!  Keep it going!  

 Yeah, that HIIT is for sissies.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2005)

02/28/2005--ROUGH weekend  , but managed to keep everything right on  . Not going to bother posting it. Friday was bis/tris--good workout. Saturday and Sunday were off. 

Food: Low Carb: totals=1670 cals: 216gP/106gC/48gF=52%/22%/26%--still hitting a little low on carbs but I'd rather have too few than too many. good protein. WAY too much coffee  !

M1: oats, whey, 2 eggs, banana, COFFEE  
M2: whey
M3: oats, tuna, banana, salad
M4: (PWO) whey, banana, oats
M5: buffalo chx salad
M6: tuna

Workout: read up on HIT this weekend, think I'm going to try it. I wasn't really liking the split I was working on, this will take a lot less time. So, this week, 8 exercises with perfect form:
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
DB Pullover
BB Bench
Bent over Row
DB overhead
BB bicep curl


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Whoo Hoo, another HITter!!! Go and get 'em Girl!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2005)

03/01/2005--oh the pain, I love it! Last night after my WO I was unloading the dishwasher (an accomplishment in itself) and my arms were so tired I could hardly lift a stack of plates into the cupboard. The good/scary/funny/weird thing is that the weights I started with were all too light so its only getting worse/better from here!  

Last night: 1st HIT: 60s RI: Time=25 min
Leg Press: 20 @ #11 *
Leg Curls: 18@ 35*
Leg Ext: 16 @ 35*
Lat Pull: 20 @ #7*
BB Bench: 15 @ 65 (still working on that form)*
Bent Over Row: 16 @ 35 (underhand grip)*
DB Overhead: 13 @ 20 (this one is staying as is)
BB Bicep Curl: 10 @ 35*

*=increasing weight on Wednesday
I thought the workout went well. Each lift was to failure except the two that I hit 20 on....definitely need more weight there. Good starting point though. Talked to the gym owner...he's finally getting something I can do squats on. He wants a smith machine but I'm trying to talk him into a good ol' fashioned squat rack instead. He thinks I'm odd. I know he is. My mom knows more about weight training than he does.

Food: 1615 cals: 228gP/19gC/71gF=56%/4%/40%=No Carb Day
My menu today has 4 ingredients so I'll just list them: whey, tuna, salad, eggs--do you think I need more variety? 4%carbs may be a new personal best for me!  

Today's WO is going to be optional: MaxOT  

*Archangel*--you and pylon have completely converted me--MaxOT and HIT! Be sure and let me know if I'm doing anything weird/wrong with this....I only know what I've read.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> 03/01/2005--oh the pain, I love it! Last night after my WO I was unloading the dishwasher (an accomplishment in itself) and my arms were so tired I could hardly lift a stack of plates into the cupboard. The good/scary/funny/weird thing is that the weights I started with were all too light so its only getting worse/better from here!
> 
> Last night: 1st HIT: 60s RI: Time=25 min
> Leg Press: 20 @ #11 *
> ...


Great W/O !!!   So far it's lookin right on, next time do not rest in between sets of the same bodypart, the only rest is between Bodyparts!!! Talk about INTENSE!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel--you want to see me  don't you! All right, I'll do it tonight, the RI thing, hopefully not the  thing! I'm kinda looking forward to it.   

03/02/2005--yesterday was tough on the no carbs, but I pulled through with the help of a diet orange soda (ok--3 diet orange sodas!). Its high carb day. I like high carb day.

Food: totals=1812cals, 222gP/161gC/34gF=51%/32%/18%--I had to cut out a couple pieces of fruit or I would have gone way over on calories. My Saturday high carb day is more free and I'll have closer to 2200 cals then, but this one is more moderate.

M1: oats, 2 eggs, grapes 
M2: tuna, oats, salad
M3: tuna on ezekiel bread (pre-WO)
M4: whey, oats, orange
M5: tuna, salad
M6: 2EW, whey

HIT#2: 60s RI between body parts only
Leg Press (#12)
Leg Curl (40#)
Leg Ext (40#)
Lat Pull (#8)
Bent Over Row (45#)
BB Bench (75#)
DB Overhead (20#)
BB Bicep Curls (50#)

Should be a good one.   Any suggestions?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Archangel--you want to see me  don't you! All right, I'll do it tonight, the RI thing, hopefully not the  thing! I'm kinda looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> HIT#2: 60s RI between body parts only
> ...


Don't   


 
Looks good, let me know how it went!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't


   Great advice!   

It went well, I think my weights were better this time, I tried to really focus on "failure" instead of "its hard" and push out the last couple reps.  I didn't go to fail on bench because I didn't have a spot, probably could have gotten close to one more rep.  My form on bench goes to total crap when I'm close to failure so I'm sticking with the current weight and making sure I can keep my form solid before I try to add more. Here's my numbers from yesterday:

Leg Press 16 @ #12
Leg Curl 18 @ 40
Leg Ext 16 @ 40
60s RI
Lat Pull 12 @ #8
Bent Over Row 14 @ 45
60s RI
BB Bench 12 @ 75
60s RI
DB Overhead 15 @ 20
Bb Bicep 8 @ 50

This WO is so quick with the lower number of RI--who needs cardio!  My legs were hating me but I think I need to pause in the hole on leg press for a few counts....that's the only hard part about it, otherwise the weight isn't even that heavy.

Food: No carb day, but I forgot and had breakfast with carbs  so my numbers are a little off, but no big deal.
Totals:  1700 cals:  204gP/56gC/75gF=49/11/40%--this really isn't my best macro day.  Too many cals because of my breakfast carbs and too much fat because I'm really into eggs this week....I don't think I've ever craved whole eggs before.  Odd.  

M1:  eggs, oats, grapes (oops)
M2:  tuna, salad, eggs
M3:  whey
M4:  tuna
M5:  whey 
M6:  chicken, salad

No workout planned for today, may throw in some cardio if my legs feel okay tonight after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

W/O Looks Great!!! Form is more important than weight, you are right on in getting your form down. Plus it's ALOT safer for you and keeps you from any un-needed injuries   Heres some advice, For legs you want 20 reps to be the failure, for Upper body you want 12 reps to be the failure. Do not, I repeat DO NOT, up the weight unless you fail on the targeted rep. Hope I'm making sense, if not Brother Pylon could prolly explain it better


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2005)

Perfect sense...thanks for telling me that, didn't know!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Perfect sense...thanks for telling me that, didn't know!


No Problem, my pleasure!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

Stop, Arch, I'm blushing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah, the whole idea is to push to 12 reps on uppers, 20 on lowers.  Then you can go up.  I find it easier to push towards a finite goal than just trying to decide if I REALLY gave it all I had...


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2005)

got it, I think I'll like that better too....I'm not always the best at judging my intensity so having a number to shoot for should help.  

Pylon--glad to see you back, hope this means your neck is feeling better.

I have absolutely no time right now and I'll be gone all weekend so I'll give the quick and dirty version of my day and update my weekend on Monday:

Food:  1650 cals Low Carb Day=177gP/153gC/41gF=44%/34%/23%, not bad at all.

WO=HIT #3--my quest for perfect form and killer intensity.  Same exercises as last WO.  I'll post my weights/reps on Monday.

Saturday=high carb day with MaxOT
Sunday=low carb day with Max OT

I've been slacking on my cardio lately so this could really hurt!  That'll teach me!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2005)

03/07/2005--highlight of my workout yesterday, a kid (hs boy, trying to be cool) fell off the treadmill  trying to jump off of it instead of just stopping the thing. That stuff never gets old.  

Did my HIT yesterday, it went well, cut out the rest intervals. Form was solid, adding two more lifts this week: wrist curls and calf raises.

Leg Press 20 x #12
LLC 16 x 35#
Leg Ext. 20 x 35#
Bent Over Row 12 x 35#
Lat Pulls 12 x #8
BB Bench 12 x 75# 
DB Overhead 12 x 20#
BB Bicep Curls 12 x 55#
Wrist Curls DB 12 x 10--did reverse wr.curls too--my wrists are WEAK  !
Calf Raises 20 x 25#

Obviously ready to increase my weights on everything, trying to really watch my form when I'm tired, did great with this workout. 

Tonight=HIIT cardio--did MaxOT on Sat....its a love/hate thing.

Food=1700 with 40%P/30%C/30%F--adding in an extra Tbs of flax oil each day. Changing the carb cycling to one day no and one day hi with the rest low--seem to get really "binge-y" when I have 2 high carb/2 no carb days a week. Try this for a week and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

W/O looks Great, definatly watch your form when tired  You are taking HIT and running, you go girl!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel--welcome back! have a good time at the AC?  

03/08/2005--no wo scheduled today, throw in some extra cardio maybe cuz its a fat day  .

Food=No Carbs (<20%)
Totals=1460 cals: 225gP/59%: 60gC/15%: 44gF/26%
M1: 1/2c egg beaters/1 scoop whey
M2: balance bar (too many carbs, but I was hungry)
M3: same as 1
M4: whey (2 scoops)
M5: tuna
M6: buffalo chx salad w/ ranch

Don't think I've really posted this yet so here's my game plan:
*Food:* 
Tues/Thurs=No carb (<20%C) max cal=1500
Sun, Mon, Wed, Fri=Low Carb (40:40:20) max cal=1700
Sat=High Carb (35P:45C:20F) max cal=2000

*WO:*
MWF=HIT
Su/Sa=Cardio (HIIT or MaxOT)
Tues/Thurs=off

That's my plan. any suggestions?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Good to be back, had an AWESOME time at the Classic   You plan of attack looks great IMO,  Keep it up!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 10, 2005)

Yesterday: 03/09/2005
WO:
Leg Press #13 x 20
Leg Curl 35# x 18
Leg Ext 40# x 20
60s RI
Lat Pulls #9 x 10
Bent Over Rows 35# x 12 (supinated grip)
60s RI
Bench 80# x 7
Overhead Press (BB) 45# x 6
Bicep Curls (BB) 55# x 10
60s RI
Calves 25# x 20
Wrist Curls 25# x 12 regular and reverse

I'm still trying to figure out the right weights to be using but am pleased with my progress so far. I did something to my left thumb so gripping the bar is a bit painful--I may as well be a monkey with no opposable thumb   . 

Food yesterday: 1620 cals: 207gP/122gC/41gF=51%/27%/23%

03/10/2005: workout=off

Food: No carbs= tuna, whey, EW, greens, chicken
Totals: 1180 cals: 226gP/16gC/32gF=73%/5%/23%
Really low on the calories today, but this is the plan unless I get hungry. No carb day sucks, but I love how I feel the next morning....a lot leaner without the carb induced bloat. Just happy I don't have to eat this way every day! Atkins must be torture!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Good lookin W/O!!! Hope the thumbs okay. What did you do?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Kimber.  Looks like things are rolling along!  Hope your thumb gets better...


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey guys   --no idea what I did to my thumb but it's all better. For 3 days I could hardly grab anything...thank God for evolution (is that an oxymoron?  )

Anyway--not going to bother posting my weekend, I was worthless  ...my workouts were unfocused or skipped completely, my diet was a bit shady at best...not my best weekend. I ordered my stuff for an ECY stack today so I'll be able to start that next week and hopefully start making a bit faster progress on the weight loss while maintaining/increasing my strength/muscle mass just in time for summer!  

Today has been better...eating has gotten back on target, tonight's workout was rescheduled to tomorrow because I have a meeting but I'm still mentally not in the game. Not real sure what the deal is....it snowed this weekend, maybe that's it.  

Thanks for checking in, always great to see your shining faces in my journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats what we are here for. Don't be so down on yourself, thats our job    We are all due for a "GOOD" weekend every now and then.  Keep it up  
Hey, I just noticed somethin, you have no pics up


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2005)

I've noticed a lot of people are "out of focus" right now.  Maybe it's just that time of year...


----------



## Kimber (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats what we are here for. Don't be so down on yourself, thats our job   We are all due for a "GOOD" weekend every now and then. Keep it up
> Hey, I just noticed somethin, you have no pics up


  Crack that whip!   I'll get out of my super-funk in no time.....I think I'm starting to get a little stir crazy.  Maybe i should wait to start my ECY until I can get outside--I get so twitchy off of 2 cups of coffee, that stuff will make me like a bull in a china closet!     I'll post some pics when I reach my goals which is about another 7-8% BF   

I woke up with a sore throat this morning  ...I've made it all winter without any sort of real sickness and I REFUSE to get one now.  So, I downed vitamin C, echinacea, goldenseal and another multi-purpose immune system booster supplement thingy--I feel pretty good right now so hopefully it was just a fluke.

Today:  03/14/2005
HIT--I'll post all this tomorrow with wts/reps   
Cardio--3 miles on TM (about 30 min w/ warmup/cooldown)
Pilates--I've been neglecting my core  

Diet=the usual:  tuna, eggs, oats, greens, ezekiel bread, whey, detour bar
Totals:  1620 cals:  207gP/122gC/41gF=51%/27%/41%

Should be a great day, everything is planned, I'm looking forward to my WO and I've had way to much coffee this morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking forward to your w/o and pics. You better watch it, I'm pretty good with my whip!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 16, 2005)

Michael (its Michael, right?)--I have no doubt you're handy with your whip, as any good Motley Crue fan should be, right?     

03/16/2005--

Yesterday's Workout:
Leg Press: #13 x 20 w/ 4 sec. pause in the hole -- much more difficult 
Leg Curl: 35# x 19
Leg Ext: 45# x 14
Lat Pulls: #9 x 12
Bent Rows: 50# x 12
Bench: 80# x 8
Lateral Raises: 10# x 12 w/ 4 sec pause at the top--swapped these for overhead press because it was bugging my shoulders.
Bicep BB Curls: 55# x 10 w/ 5 sec negative
Calf Raises: 35# x 16
Wrist Curls: 30# x 10 curl and reverse
Abs: 15 fitball crunches w/ 10s hold; pilates 20 min

Cardio: 3 mi in 31:25--I need to be better about my cardio, a month ago 3 mi in 30 min with a 5 min warmup and cool down wasn't a problem--last night was harder than it should have been.  

I got my ECY in the mail today....its just like christmas! I'm starting it tomorrow.  

I love watching the Iron Chef shows--its so fun to watch the cooking and they never make anything that I would honestly want to eat (lobster brains?  ) so it doesn't make me hungry. So fun! 

Anyway....tonight is an off night but I'll probably hop on the treadmill for a few anyway just because I'm gaining momentum again and don't want to lose it.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yea,

Cals=1475  184 gP=50%.........77gC=18%........53gF=32%

Not real sure what I've got going on here with the diet....didn't really plan to be such a low carb day but I'll take it.

M1=detour bar, woke up late
M2=oats, salad, tuna, flax oil
M3=whey (2)
M4=steak, salad
M5=protein pancake


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Michael (its Michael, right?)--I have no doubt you're handy with your whip, as any good Motley Crue fan should be, right?
> 
> 03/16/2005--
> 
> ...


Yes mam, its Michael, and yes, every Motley fan should be good with a whip!!!
Awesome W/O there, you are really taking HIT and rollin with it!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Michael--I'm loving the HIT--its quick, its intense...LOVE it! And I have you and Pylon to thank for it!    

03/17/2005--Happy St. Patty's Day!   

I started with my ECY this morning...not too bad but I can definitely feel it.

Diet: 1675 cals: 199gP/48%......110gC/23%....54gF/29%
M1: detour bar (got up late AGAIN), had some whey about 2 hours later cuz I was starving!   
M2: tuna, oats, flax oil, greens
M3: whey, tuna, apple
M4: tuna, apple
M5: steak, oats, vegs

Changing one thing with my diet...going low carb 50:20:30 daily with one optional high carb day a week, but if I have the high carb day I have to have the next day as a no carb day as well. I have binging issues so its probably better that I don't have a mandatory high carb day each week and just try to keep things more level instead of cycled. 50:20:30 seems to be a very comfortable diet for me and I tend to naturally eat that way when I don't plan.

WO--just cardio today. for some reason I'm wicked sore today, like can hardly walk kind of sore (darned leg press pause  ) so I'm going to do cardio to loosen up and do HIT tomorrow like a normal week.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patties Day to you Kimber!!! Glad you like HIT and I could help you out. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with


----------



## Kimber (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy Crap---I haven't posted in my journal since St. Patty's day!  It wasn't really intentional, I've just been lurking/anti-social, but the workouts and diet have been going GREAT!  Still doing HIT.  I'll admit, I've been a bit lazy with the cardio....I hate it, but I've decided to do another 5K just for fun so if I want to make a decent showing I'll have to start running more consistently again.  My rest intervals are virtually non-existent.  I just go from exercise to exercise as quickly as I can so HIT kind of feels like cardio in itself.  Fun!  The weather is finally nice enough to run outside though so that should improve my cardio motivation immensely!

Today is HIT and pilates--I'll post what I did tomorrow.  

I'm not carb cycling right now....just going 3-4 days with a low carb clean cut and then a refeed.  Much less planning involved.  I'm not sure what my numbers are today but here's what I've eaten:

2 scoops ON whey in 16 oz skim milk
tuna (1 can and 1 pouch thingy w/ mustard)
oats (1/2 cup) w/ SF syrup
chicken w/ hot sauce, salad (about 4 oz)
2 scoops ON in skim w/ apple (post workout)
protein pancake w/ SF syrup  (oats, whey, egg white, cinnamon)

good enough....its hard to eat, the ECY has totally killed my appetite but I'm still getting in the right amounts so its fine.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, did the math...

1690 cals:  258g P, 102g C, 35g F = 60%/22%/18%
That includes my fish and flax oils as well.  I'm actually surprised it was this many calories but I don't usually drink my whey with milk so that's probably a big part of it.  Oh, and my PWO shake should be one scoop and water instead of 2 scoops and milk.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Kimber, was wonderin where you were!!! Glad your back at 'em!!! I hate cardio too!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 30, 2005)

Michael--that may be one of the best smilies I've ever seen!    I've been lurking in your journal....you're doing so great! Keep it up!   

Today: 1800 cals: 228gP/144gC/38gF = 53%/27%/20%--same old stuff: tuna, oats, whey, chicken, veggies.....WOW, my diet is boring. the really strange thing is that I like it!  

Yesterday's WO:
Incline DB 12 @ 25#
Seated Rows 12 @ #9
Lat Pulls 12 @ #10
Lateral Raises 12 @ 10# superslow
Concentration Curls 10 @ 20# superslow
Tricep Pushdowns 11 @ #6
RI 60s
SLDL 15 @ 75#
Leg Press 18 @ #13 w/ 4 sec hold
Leg Ext/Curl superset x 2 x 16,14 @ 45#
Calves 20 @ 35#db

I only had a RI in between upper and lower  --everything else was one after the other. It hurt. I was playing Galaga and Ms. Packman last night and I couldn't even hold the joystick thingy my arms were shaking so bad!  It was a pretty good WO.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

AWESOME W/O there Kimber!!! Excellent on the no rest except between uppers and lowers!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 31, 2005)

I did something really dumb this morning....I didn't eat breakfast.  Now I'm stuck at work with nothing but whey!  How do you forget to eat breakfast?

I worked out again last night because I'm going out of town tonight and won't have time for another workout until Monday.  It went well even though I was sore and tired from Tuesday's.

Deadlifts  16 @ 80#
Leg Ext  18 @ 45#
Leg Curls  15 @ 45#
Hack Squats -- these are really awkward for me 12 @ 65#
Overhead Press 10 @ 25#
Bent Over Row  12 @ 65#
Bench 11 @ 75# 
BB bicep curls burnouts  10,10,12 @ 45#
tricep overhead 12 @ 35#

No idea what I'm doing with food today since apparently I didn't plan very well but I'm sure it'll include something with whey, oats, tuna and veggies.

OK, I'm out for the weekend!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there. I hear ya, many times I've ran off and forgot to pack my breakfast, or even worse, lunch!!! Have a safe trip and talk at ya later!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello Kimber, where have ya been?
Everything okay?


----------

